

Please add `man -k' to the list of unix commands worth memorizing - ravich2_7183

For some reason ubuntu&#x27;s network manager crashed and I was in a spot as I couldn&#x27;t access google to figure out how to fix it.<p>Playing around with `man -h&#x27;, I discovered `man -k&#x27;, which lets you search the linux command documentation. `man -k network&#x27; brought up nm-applet, the command that restarts the ubuntu network manager. I just wish I had known about `man -k&#x27; earlier.
======
_cipher_
There's also apropos(1). :)

------
mud_dauber
Very nice. +1.

